# WTB 6500 CT Big Game



## Horse Shoe (Feb 20, 2016)

WTB a 6500 CT Big Game. If you have one you don't use or need please let me know. 

Thanks, 
HS


----------



## Horse Shoe (Feb 20, 2016)

Bump


----------



## Horse Shoe (Feb 20, 2016)

bump


----------



## bigjim5589 (Jul 23, 2005)

Can't help you with a reel, don't currently have one for sale. However, while browsing Ebay today I noticed several 6500's had been listed. Did not see a CT, but might be worth a look.


----------

